# Any group in Fairfax area looking for a player?



## Hammerforge (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi,

I'm looking to join a group, or perhaps even start one if need be. I know D&D 3.5 is pretty much the system of choice on this board, but I am also open to other systems such as GURPS, Savage Worlds, or HARP. I'm even willing to run an Eberron campaign eventually, though not right away. I live in Manassas but am relatively close to Fairfax and Chantilly.

As far as times go, Saturdays and Sundays are really not good for me. Fridays are the best, though not every Friday.

Just reply to this post if you're interested.

Thanks.


----------



## Cyronax (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi Hammerforge,

I'm putting together a new group in Alexandria that will probably play on Saturdays 2-3 times a month, in case you happen to find your Saturdays free ever (though you said they were not ..... oh well). It'll be a 3.5 D&D game in a somewhat generic Greyhawk/Mystara type world, but it will also have lots of new stuff as well. 

Shoot me a PM if you'd like to hear more. 

C.I.D.


----------



## Hammerforge (Jun 29, 2007)

Cyronax said:
			
		

> Hi Hammerforge,
> 
> I'm putting together a new group in Alexandria that will probably play on Saturdays 2-3 times a month, in case you happen to find your Saturdays free ever (though you said they were not ..... oh well). It'll be a 3.5 D&D game in a somewhat generic Greyhawk/Mystara type world, but it will also have lots of new stuff as well.
> 
> ...




Sounds tempting, but I honestly couldn't make it on very many Saturdays. Gaming on a Saturday would be the exception rather than the norm, unless it happened early (like noon to 6 p.m. or something like that).


----------

